# Anti -Buzz Bomb,Temest Wing Flippers?



## tomsong3320 (Jul 23, 2006)

An elaboration on my question.I read somewhere that the tempest pilots used to do a tactic to bing down buzz bombs what was it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2006)

I just answered ur previous post with the answer pal....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

And the question itself is the answer as well.

Anti -Buzz Bomb,Temest Wing Flippers? = Flipping them over with there wings.


----------

